# Scope suggestions for S&W 29 .44 magnum



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey guys,
I think I want to take up deer hunting with my model 29 and would like to put a scope on it. I don't want to spend a ton of money, but don't want junk either. I don't figure I would be shooting much past 50-75 yards tops once I was comfortable with my abilities after much practice.

What magnification would you recommend?
Fixed or variable power?
What is the differece between extended eye relief (EER) and and long eye relief (LER)?

What about a red-dot?

That should do it for now.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Red dot. Inexpensive and great at that range for me on my 357 Python.

IMO variables are OK if you are bench shooting. in the field it is to much to monkey with.

Later
Bob


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

OK I know nothing about red dots. They range from really cheap to like $300. Where should one start? Are they magnified? How do they like big guns?

Robert


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

You might want to take a look at Bushnell Holosights, there are three different ones here:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...712&parentType=category&cmCat=MainCatcat20712

I bought one last year and stuck it on my .44mag Redhawk, haven't hunted with it yet (maybe this week) but it seems to work real well.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

My vote is on the red dot, my tasco pro point seems to be holding up ok on my 44 super redhawk, I think most the red dots are reasonable priced the reason I got the tasco is it was slightly used and the price was right. :beer:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a Nikon Monarch 2X on my 629 Power Port. With a rest and American Eagle 240 gr HP, I can shoot 1-1.25 inch groups at 25 yards. The scope is crystal clear and fairly compact so I can carry it in a chest holster. I don't think a red dot would fit in most holsters.

:sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My experience is limited to one scope/handgun combination. I have been very content with the Leupold 2X handgun scope on my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter in .44 Remington magnum. The clarity of the scope is unsurpassed, in my experience. A greater magnification would sometimes be welcome, but for the true effective range of the .44 on big game, 2X is certainly sufficient. I have been fortunate enough to shoot 100 yard groups with this combo that, truthfully, are far better than my actual ability. An absolutely "bulletproof" mounting system is also essential to achieve reliable performance. The Ruger system is such a set up. If this is not available for your combo, another great system is the three ring set up available from Thompson Center Arms. Reloading for accuracy can be a little bit tricky for wheelguns. I have found that heavy for caliber bullets yield the best accuracy in my combo, although the plain vanilla 240 grain wadcutters do a very credible job as well. I was fortunate to fill my white tail tag last weekend with a rifle. Next weekend will be devoted to taking a mule deer doe with one of my handguns, probably the .44, but if I'm feeling lucky it could happen with the open sighted .45 Colt. Good shooting, Burl


----------

